# PS2 as DVD Player?



## LyricB

Do you guys notice that you have more problems playing movies on the PS2 than you do on a regular DVD player or computer? Or am I the only one?


----------



## Jason

I've never really tried to do that. I think once or twice. Same thing with the xbox, never really tried that either. However I used to run an s-video cable out from my computer which had a DVD player to my TV and watch DVD's that way for the longest time. 

I think the reason why I never used a gaming console is it never worked as well.


----------



## Annnoura

I used my PS2 as a DVD player for the longest time. I did notice that it had problems if the disk was scratched even a little bit. A regular DVD player, In my opinion, works way better than the PS2 as a DVD player.


----------



## Oedipa

I've never been able to use the PS2 for DVDs very well. I have had major problems from day 1 with getting it to play DVDs at all (i.e. not even starting to play them). That's with two different consoles (the first one stopped playing video games too). I know a lot of people who have had trouble in this arena. It doesn't really matter, of course, since I had a DVD player, anyway, but I certainly would rely on PS2 for my DVD needs.


----------



## LyricB

Annnoura said:


> I used my PS2 as a DVD player for the longest time. I did notice that it had problems if the disk was scratched even a little bit. A regular DVD player, In my opinion, works way better than the PS2 as a DVD player.


Yes! For the longest time we cussed out Netlix every time we tried to watch a movie because it would skip and stop like crazy. Then we figured out it was the PS2 picking up every little scratch.


----------



## DumberDrummer

My PS2 has always read movies, even heavily scratched discs, wonderfully. (Of course, I've fine-tuned my laser multiple times...)

In fact, I had a disc that was so scratched up, it wouldn't play on my normal DVD player, which has surround sound and the works, but I put it in my PS2 and it read the whole thing fine.


----------



## ebackhus

My PS2 (slim version) is my primary DVD player. I use it more for movies than games!


----------



## TinyStar

I have one of the old style PS2s and never had a problem playing DVDs on it.
Well, I take that back. It would NOT play the Armitage movie - but even my regular DVD player had troubles with that.


----------



## Word2Action

I never really had problems using my DVD player for movies but then again i rarely use it for movies. I like using my XBOX for movies because the XBOX forces you to buy a nifty remote to watch movies.


----------



## LyricB

DumberDrummer said:


> My PS2 has always read movies, even heavily scratched discs, wonderfully. (Of course, I've fine-tuned my laser multiple times...)
> 
> .


So how does one fine tune the laser in the PS2? Maybe that's what mine needs...?


----------



## DumberDrummer

It's pretty complicated, and you can really screw up your PS2 if you aren't careful. I almost did. 

If you are the daring sort, google for adjusting laser PS2 or something to that effect.


----------



## LyricB

Hmmm...I'm not so daring when it comes to messing up my gear like that. I'll leave it to the technically inclined....


----------



## Annnoura

Same here, If I am going to mess up my PS2 and have to buy a new one I may as well buy a dvd player and save myself the expense.


----------



## Word2Action

I've fine tuned my laser as well. Its the only way I can get it to play anything sometimes. Its not all that difficult. I have a video with the file that can show you how as seen on X-PLAY. I have that video stored in my laptop but i'm pretty sure you can find instructions online like those guys said.


----------



## imported_Sister

It's bad mojo to use a PS2 as a DVD player. I've had two PS2's crap out on me now, and I've heard rumors that the DVD discs play a role in that.


----------



## LyricB

Sister, I haven't heard that before. I thought part of the allure was that it was supposed to be multi-tasking.


----------



## sbarber77

I've never had any trouble using the PS2 as a DVD player but then,. like many of you, I have a DVD player and usually just use that.


----------

